# Prep+Prime Skin Base Vs Strobe Cream



## MissToons (May 11, 2006)

Hi, I recently purchased prep+prime skin and also got a sample of strobe cream which i have tried and really like. I am now thinking should I return the prep+prime and buy strobe cream instead? They both have a little iridescent so don't know if I used both it would look too much? Can you use both? I read somehwhere they are both good for   base of foundation so it probably wouldn't be right owning both cause if they had the same purpose I would only end up using one of them. Also, just wondering is prep+prime for oliy skin as mine is dry. I would really appreciate anyones help. Thanks.


----------



## MissToons (May 11, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## jess98765 (May 12, 2006)

i haven't tried the prep and prime skin base but i have the strobe cream and use it religiously!! i love this stuff so much.  you can wear this alone and also under foundation as a base to provide more of a glowy look and to keep foudation on your face longer.  to me this is the most perfect base for foundations.....


----------



## bellaetoile (May 12, 2006)

i have both, and use both, and would be lost without both. 

prep and prime skin is a primer, obviously, and smooths out your skin, making it more "foundation-ready" if you will, fillis in any impurities (wrinkles, etc.), and also prolongs the wear of your foundation. when used correctly, it shouldn't have any sheen to it, and should not alter your foundation shade or texture in any way. don't use too much, a little goes a long way.

strobe cream is almost a moisturizer of sorts, and can be worn in place of foundation, or underneath foundation. i've found that while strobe cream enhances how the foundation looks, it does nothing to prolong the wear of the foundation, and often times, with heavy foundation over it, strobe cream doesn't even show through. i usuallyt use strobe cream when i'm wearing little foundation, or no foundation. i've found them to be different enough to justify having both, although i must admit, at the rate i'm going through the strobe cream, it could get to be a bit of an expensive habit, lol.


----------



## maxcat (May 13, 2006)

Prep and prime has silicone - smooths out your skin, helps makeup adhere but it sits on your skin... so it's not a moisturizer. 
Strobe cream is a moisturizer. 
Prep and prime on my face, strobe... um... well... everywhere else... 
If your face is dry, strobe. 
If it's not, Prep and prime.


----------



## Chloe2277 (May 13, 2006)

I also have both and think you should keep them both!  I was almost convinced that the studio fix fluid was just not right for my skin because I am so dry I felt like it make me look as though I had "laugh lines" so the MA suggested Prep + Prime Skin and it made a huge difference!  I know they say its not moisturizing but to me it almost seems that way and the strobe cream is just awesome, I don't use it everyday but I do love to put a little under my blushes. HTH's!


----------



## Treejewel19 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have recently been told by several MAC people that Prep  + Prime is worthless and that the typical MAC worker does not recommend it. If that is the truth or not I have no idea, just what I have been told on several forums regarding MAC. 

  Personally I used to use Prep + Prime but really didn’t see a big enough reason to keep using it. In my opinion those with oily skin like me should put as little as possible on their face, especially if it causes breakouts. 

  As for the strobe cream I have had it for quite a while, used it…stopped and just started using it again. When I do use the strobe cream I mix it with my foundation before hand. I do like the fact that it makes foundations look a bit more natural…however if you like good coverage and are using a relatively thin covering foundation I wouldn’t mix the two as it makes the foundation coverage pretty much void. The thing I can’t get past is the smell. For hours after applying I can smell the stuff on my face!

All in all I think Prep + Prime is somewhat pointless, in my own experience anyway…besides what other MAC professionals have said. The Strobe cream would be gorgeous if you didn’t wear foundation, but I can’t really see that it truly enhances my foundation experience. Hopefully others have had better luck because I do see great potential.


----------

